# Guter Onlineshop mit Ratenzahlung von 3 Monaten oder weniger?



## Atomtoaster (4. Juni 2012)

Bin recht unsicher wo ich das posten soll, hoffe mir reißt hier niemand den Kopf ab

Suche nen Onlineshop der Ratenzahlungen mit so niedrig wie möglichen Raten anbietet. 2-3 wären cool,
 ich mag ungern 6+ Monate an etwas zahlen...

Wäre toll wenn jemand sowas kennt.


----------



## K3n$! (4. Juni 2012)

Naja. Ich denke, das wird wohl in erster Linie davon abhängen, 
was du überhaupt kaufen möchtest. 

Ich weiß, dass z.B. Cyberport mit der Targobank zusammenarbeitet.
Aber 2-3 Monatsraten ? Hmmm. 

Meine Meinung: Wenn du ohnehin nur so kurze Laufzeiten haben möchtest, 
dann warte doch einfach den einen Monat oder die zwei Monate und bezahl alles auf einmal.


----------



## Rizoma (5. Juni 2012)

Da wirst du keinen finden, denn die leihen dir das Geld ja nicht weil sie so freundlich sind, sondern weil sie mit den Zinsen Kohle verdienen wollen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2012)

Ich würde da doch eher jemanden in der Famillie suchen für die Finanzierung, oft ist das Minimum bei 6 Monaten. Oder mal mit der Hausbank reden


----------



## Atomtoaster (6. Juni 2012)

So wichtig ist es mir dann doch nicht.

Ich binde mich ungern an längere Verträge, wäre flexibel und hätte quasi nicht alles für Hardware ausgegeben sondern noch was über, das war der Grundgedanke - im großen und ganzen kann ich ja auch warten.

Ich meine ich habe mal einen Shop gesehen, der 3 Raten anbot, daher die Frage.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Warum nicht einfach Dispokredit? Mal angenommen, ein Shop macht das wirklich mit nur 3 Monaten, dann nimmt der sicher seine 5-10% effektiv dafür, damit sich überhaupt der Aufwand für den Kreditantrag lohnt. Sagen wir mal 1000€, dann zahlst Du mind 50€ Zinsen/Gebühren.

Als Vergleich Dispo: 

Monat 1: minus von 1000€
Monat 2: minus von 667€
Monat 3: minute von 333€

Sagen wir mal Jahresdispozins 15%, was schon viel wäre, dann sind das pro Monat jeweils (Minusbetrag * 0,15) / 12 => durch 12, weil es ja nur ein Monat ist. Macht für Monat1 dann 12,50€, Monat2 ca 8,30€, Monat3 ca 4,20€ - zusammen ca 25€. Da müsste Dir ein Shop schon einen 3-Monatskredit mit einem Zins von maximal 2.5% (also, dass Du am Ende 2,5% effektiv auf den Kaufpreis zahlst) anbieten, damit der Dispo die schlechtere Option wird.

Und je nach dem, wieviel Geldeingang Du im Monat hast, bist auch nie den ganzen Monat diese Summen im Minus und zahlst sogar weniger - du deutest an, dass Du an sich sogar genug Geld hättest, d.h. wäre es denn wirklich schlimm, wenn du dann mal 2-3 Monate jeweils gegen Monatsende etwas Minus hast? Das ist an sich auch nichts anderes als eine "Schuld" in Form vopn Monatsraten, nur dass Du halt rein optisch ein "minus" auf dem Kontoauszug hast - das Minus hättest Du aber genauso, wenn Du auf Raten zahlst und die ausstehenden Raten mit in Deine Haushaltsrechnung reinschreibst


----------



## Cross-Flow (7. Juni 2012)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal bei Neckermann vorbei schauen - verkaufen auch Hardware auf Raten . Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht kommt die dort angebotene Hardware sogar von Alternate ( der Lieferschein kam aus Linden was darauf schließen lässt - habs bei nem Arbeitskollegen gesehen ).

Leider sind die Preise dort höher als bei den üblichen Versandhäusern.

Wobei für die 2,5 % die Herbboy da oben ausgerechnet hat würde ich dir auch das Geld leihen


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Juni 2012)

Ich würd auch 10% mehr zahlen, ich hasse es bloß 2 Monate zu sparen und das dann komplett in Hardware zu investieren, da zahl ich lieber 3-4 Monate und zahl 10% mehr, hab aber in den Monaten noch Geld übrig.

Ich bin Azubi, verdiene nicht sonderlich viel - daher das Problem. 


Wollte mir jetzt einen 3570k und ein Z77 Board holen, würde frühestens nächsten Monat kaufen können und wäre dann 2 Monate quasi ohne jegliches anderes Geld, was mir einfach missfällt da ich auch gern mal
weggehen würde oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Wollte mir jetzt einen 3570k und ein Z77 Board holen, würde frühestens nächsten Monat kaufen können und wäre dann 2 Monate quasi ohne jegliches anderes Geld, was mir einfach missfällt da ich auch gern mal weggehen würde oder so.


 hast Du denn keinen Dispo, oder wie? Dispo hat zwar einen schlechten Ruf, aber für kurzen "Kredit" ist der gut geignet. Nen Dispo sollte man halt nur nicht nutzen, um dauernd im Minus zu sein. Also, wenn man jeden Monat ab der 3. Woche langsam ins Minus kommt, dann wird es kritisch. 

Die Hardware würde dich ja selbst mit einem recht teuren Board nicht mehr als ca 360€ zusammen kosten. Wieviel verdienst Du denn pro Monat bzw. wieviel bleibt nach Abzug der Fixkosten (Miete, Telefon/Internet...) über?

Wenn Deine Wunschhardware 360€ kostet, dann scheinst ja pro Monat ca 180€ zurücklegen zu können, wenn Du von "2 Monate sparen" sprichst, oder falls Du "2 weitere Monate" meinst, dann eben über 3 Monate jeweils ca. 120€ - Du wärst ja maximal 360€ im Minus, wenn Du die Sachen kaufst. Das heißt bei 15% Dispojahreszins, FALLS Du wirklich den ganzen Monat dann 360€ Minus hast: ca. 4,5€ Zinsen. Im zweiten Monat ein Minus von 240€ = ca. 3€, im dritten Monat dann 1,5€. Das macht 9€ Zinsen, aber auch nur wie gesagt, wenn Du quasi den ganzen Monat jeweils so viel im Minus bist - da Du ja aber was verdienst, bist Du bestimmt spätestens ab dem zweiten Monat erst in den letzten 2 Monatswochen wirklich im Minus. Vorteil beim Dispo ist auch: Du kannst Dir dann auch einen günstigen Shop aussuchen. Falls Du nun einen Shop findest, der so eine Ratenzahlung anbieten würde, dann verlangt der dafür sicher was oder ist grundsätzlich etwas teurer, d.h. in der Summe kommst Du per Dispo mit Sicherheit günstiger weg.


Falls Du keinen Dispo hast: was ist mit Verwandten? Kann Dir da niemand in wenig leihen, wenn Du dem klarmachst, dass Du was für den PC brauchst und das einzige Problem ist, dass Du keinen Dispo hast und deswegen dann 2 Monate nicht mehr weggehen könntest?


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe zurzeit abzgl. aller Kosten 140-160€ Monatlich für mich.

Hatte so mit ~300€ gerechnet, brauch kein sehr teures Board. Ob ich nen Dispo hab? Keine Ahnung um ehrlich zu sein, ich denke nicht - da ich mein Konto schon ein paar Jahre besitze, und auch wenn ich das 18. LJ bereits erreicht habe, nicht denke das dies automatisch geschieht. Müsste man die Postbank mal fragen.

Nein, leihen kann ich es mir nicht. 

Bei mir geht Anfang jeden Monats alles runter, d.h. ich wäre doch den kompletten Monat im Minus bis ich wirklich alles abbezahlt habe.

Im Zweifelsfall warte ich halt, aber langsam vergeht mir die Lust meinem Athlon geht die Puste aus, werd meine alten Komponenten dann zusammenschrauben und das ganze für 150€ als Office PC verscherbeln.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Also, mit nem X4 965 für 100€, falls der von Deinem Board betrieben werden kann, würdest Du - wenn wirklich die CPU der Grund für den Leistungsmangel ist - an sich locker noch eine ganze Weile auskommen. Da muss nicht unbedingt ein 3750k her, und wenn schon Geldmangel, dann nimm lieber den 3450 oder 3550, und falls Übertakten möglich sein soll den i5-2500k. Der 3570k ist in Games an sich nicht merkbar schneller ^^


Wegen Dispo frag halt mal bei der Bank nach - oft wird automatisch einer eingerichtet, sobald da regelmäßig was an Geld reinkommt, und vlt steht auch auf Deinem Kontoauszug, dass und was für einen Disporahmen Du hast.


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Juni 2012)

Auf mein Board passt auch ein X6, aber ich will keine halben Sachen machen sondern lieber richtig investieren.

Ich glaub der Athlon X4 war einer der größten Fehlgriffe für mich, damals schien es noch toll mit 4 Kernen für den Preis, aber mal im Ernst, der ist total unterirdisch schlecht.
Limitiert in fast jedem Spiel und ich hab's einfach satt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

Dein jetziger X4 limiert vielleicht, aber ein X4 965 limitiert auf keinen Fall. Natürlich hast Du mit nem i5-3500er oder so nochmal mehr FPS, aber der X4 965 limitiert nicht so, dass er Schuld ist, wenn ein Spiel ruckelt    Wenn zB sagen wir mal Batllefield 3 im Ultramodus bei dir ruckelt, dann wird das bei DER Grafikkarte auch mit der besten CPU immer noch der Fall sein.


----------



## Atomtoaster (8. Juni 2012)

Ist mir bewusst, die Karte wird auch nurnoch ein halbes Jahr mitmachen und dann getauscht, da ist es mir im Moment aber noch nicht so wichtig.

Achja - meine CPU limitiert im MP von BF3 auf jeden Fall. Hab FPS Einbrüche jenseits von gut und böse und CPU Spikes.

Der X4 ist wirklich ne ganze Ecke schwächer als man vielleicht denkt. 

Sobald "Irgendeine CPU Hauptsache sie hat 4 Kerne" empfohlen wird, bin ich meistens schon raus.

Ist ja aber auch egal, ich werd jetzt nichtmehr gegen einen P2X4 tauschen, da dieser auch bald an sein Limit stoßen sollte, und ich dann 100€ zum Fenster rausgeschmissen hat.

Nen 2500k sollte es jetzt schon mindestens werden für mich.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2012)

Der x4 965 wäre definitiv nicht zu schwach   es spielen ja etliche Leute mit so einer CPU und können mit einer Top-karte dann sogar auf Ultra problemlos spielen.


----------



## fear.de (11. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Der x4 965 wäre definitiv nicht zu schwach   es spielen ja etliche Leute mit so einer CPU und können mit einer Top-karte dann sogar auf Ultra problemlos spielen.



Kann ich so unterschreiben 
Mein 965er läuft mit 3,8GHz und zusammen mit der 580er ist bf3 auf Ultra kein Thema und alles andere auch nicht


----------

